# Chocolate Bayou Aug 25th tourney



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is the flyer

PM me to be added to he email list with your email


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sign up beofre sunday and get extra bonus points


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Sign up beofre sunday and get extra bonus points


Guess that answers where I am going tomorrow...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

bayourat said:


> Guess that answers where I am going tomorrow...


I saw your name on the sign up list! ... along with a bunch more!

I expect this event to have clost to a hundred fisherman like the last two

Should be a good time


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I am still recieving PMs to get on the email list, if I missed you ... send me your email again


----------

